# Skullcandy X2SPCZ vs Panasonic RP-HJE120 k ! reply fast - getting good deal



## rish1 (Sep 15, 2012)

hi guys , i am a complete noob to hi fi earphones. see i am looking to buy headphones around 300 bucks . yeah thats a low budget .

now i have read some threads here and compared reviews of flipkart. 

i found panasonic rp hje 120k to have the best reviews in flipkart. and i have read that skullcandy is just for showoff and does not have good quality.

now please compare panasonic RP HJE 120 K vs Skullcandy X2SPCZ.

I am getting Skullcandy X2SPCZ for rs 324 . i know they are great for their price but sooner or later i will get a deal for panasonic rp hje 120 k for same price . i have not read good reviews about philips and sony in this price range . soundmagic ES 18 is also an option but thats a bit higher on the price , i can pay that but comparing soundmagic es 18 with panasonic . panasonic have rave and wild reviews , 

i have already decided to buy 1 pair of sennheiser mx170 . they are the best over the ear phones . so the choice comes between skullcandy vs panasonic . 

my requirements are 
- crystal clear voice that creates a surround sound effect 
- loud 
- good amount of bass
- noise isolation. 

please help me guys fast as you know these deals dont last long. should i go for skullcandy or not ? i am not in hurry can wait for panasonics if they are really that great

thanks


----------



## elafanto (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know about skullcandy but ES18 are rocking. You will not regret buying them, you can buy them @450 on HS18 using some discount coupans.


----------



## rouble (Sep 16, 2012)

I too recommend you Soundmagic Es 18, Otherwise Panasonic ones are also rocking..
@elafanto where can I get such coupon.I would love to have that.I am searching day and night for one.
Right now the best deal I am getting is on snapdeal coz I have 50 sd cash in my account.i will get it for 510.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 17, 2012)

throw the skullcandy out of the window. 
worst headphone manufacturer in the world, after intex.

get the soundmagics, total VFM.


----------

